# Rangers!



## Trip_Wire (Feb 2, 2010)

Rangers Lead The Way! — Airborne All The Way!


----------



## jtprgr375 (Feb 3, 2010)

Amen!!


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 3, 2010)

Air-fucking-borne!


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 3, 2010)

*Evil Laugh* Hehehehehehehe!!! 

That's beautiful...


----------



## EATIII (Feb 3, 2010)

View attachment 11502

Enough Said!


----------



## Muppet (Feb 3, 2010)

EATIII said:


> View attachment 11502
> 
> Enough Said!


 
That what I'm talking about.

F.M.


----------



## Rizzo 2/75 (Feb 27, 2010)

...Amen


----------

